# Looking for D&D or d20 in No. Virginia



## Hammerforge (Nov 21, 2004)

Any D&D or d20 players out there looking for an additional player for their group? I've been gaming for years now and first cut my teeth on AD&D 1st Ed. I'd be interested in joining a group of mature players for a game with an even mix of roleplaying and combat. I'm open to genres besides traditional fantasy, like modern, sci-fi, Gothic, horror, or post-apocalyptic.

I'd be interested also in starting a group with any players out there who have not yet found a regular group to commit to. 

I live in Manassas and would prefer Friday nights, but other days are a possibility. I could host the games at my place.

Email me at mrdow 'AT' highstream 'DOT' net if interested.


----------



## athenadite (Nov 21, 2004)

*Me Too!*

I'm in Alexandria, and can only travel by metro (or walking distance from metro).  DMs love my creativity and the fact that my characters are always consistent.
I like roleplaying better than battle, but don't mind doing my fair share of battling, as long as it's not all hack 'n' slash.
PLEASE tell me if you get a game going/have room for me!
Thanks
athenadite


----------



## Hammerforge (Nov 22, 2004)

athenadite said:
			
		

> I'm in Alexandria, and can only travel by metro (or walking distance from metro).  DMs love my creativity and the fact that my characters are always consistent.
> I like roleplaying better than battle, but don't mind doing my fair share of battling, as long as it's not all hack 'n' slash.
> PLEASE tell me if you get a game going/have room for me!
> Thanks
> athenadite




I don't yet have a game going, so that means there's room for you.    So whaddaya say we try to start a gaming group? I'm especially interested in d20 Modern, but I'd settle for D&D if I had to.


----------



## Agamemnon_Tiefer (Apr 7, 2005)

Hammerforge said:
			
		

> I don't yet have a game going, so that means there's room for you.  So whaddaya say we try to start a gaming group? I'm especially interested in d20 Modern, but I'd settle for D&D if I had to.




If the group is still in formation, I'd like to cast my lot in as well.  I was first introduced to D&D in 1980 and have been gaming off and on ever since.  Now, I have a teenage son that occassionally likes to play so I can vouch for two players.  I reside in Woodbridge, VA and, of course, I drive.  I can host a game every now and then (based on scheduling) and Friday evenings are ideal although an occassional Saturday or Sunday evening may be possible.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 7, 2005)

I am in between Woodbridge & Alexandria.  Weekends are bad due to family obligations.  Any chance Wednesday or Thursday can be available?

A Manassas location due to fuel prices and traffic is impossible.


----------



## The_Gneech (Apr 29, 2005)

*Looking for Star Wars Player, Irregular Saturdays*

I have one slot open for my upcoming _Star Wars_ game, to be played in Centreville on irregular Saturday nights (but hopefully at least once per month). Contact thegneech @ gmail . com if interested!

   -The Gneech


----------



## Tzarevitch (May 3, 2005)

My friends and I play marathon 3.5 games from 2pm to about midnight on saturdays. I tend to prefer larger groups (I can comfortably run up to 8). We lost a number of players and are down to about 4 regulars and a DM. 

We run two games (one each on alternating saturdays). I just started my Eberron campaign last Saturday (4/30), and my co-DM runs his Al-Qadim game on the opposite Saturdays. The Al-Qadim game may soon be replaced with a d20 Future-style space opera game. One of my other players has expressed interest in running a Shadowrun game once the new rules come out so that may be added to the mix as well eventually (possibly in a 3-game rotation).

I DM the Eberron game from my apartment in Washington, DC, down by the Waterfront near Ft. McNair and the Tidal Basin (right off of the Waterfront Metro station). My fellow DM runs his game from his apartment in Alexandria (near the Van Dorn metro station). Several of my players drive and we usually ferry non-drivers home after games due to the late hour. 

If any of you are interested, let me know. You can either respond on this thread or E-mail me at Tzarevitch@aol.com. If you choose to E-mail me, put something obvious in the subject line like "I am interested in your game" so I can easily identify it. I get a lot of mail in my mailbox and I tend to automatically delete e-mails that I can't identify. 

Tzarevitch


----------



## netwraith (May 12, 2005)

*Hello all!*

Hello all! 

I just posted this on the other No VA thread as well but I figured I'd repost here just to cover my bases.  

I just moved here from MD and am looking for a weekly game of D&D, White Wolf, Shadowrun, or Cyberpunk to play in. I also play Magic occasionally. I have played first and second ed. D&D but it's been some time. I have played and run 3rd ed. and 3.5 ed. much more recently. I live in Gainesville but am willing to drive for a decent game. Would prefer to keep the commute to no more than 30 mins each way. I can be contacted via email at rache.bartmoss@gmail.com or via IM on AIM or Yahoo with the screen name fallscorpio73. Anyone out there?!


peace,
J.


----------



## Hammerforge (May 27, 2005)

netwraith said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> 
> I just posted this on the other No VA thread as well but I figured I'd repost here just to cover my bases.
> 
> ...





Just sent you a private email. I plan to start a d20 Modern campaign in about 2-3 months; it will take place in a near future setting. See the email also for other gaming possibilities.


----------



## netwraith (Jun 2, 2005)

Hammerforge said:
			
		

> Just sent you a private email. I plan to start a d20 Modern campaign in about 2-3 months; it will take place in a near future setting. See the email also for other gaming possibilities.




I don't think I ever received that email.  Would you mind sending it to:

netwraith AT virtual-adepts.com


Thanks!


----------



## Hammerforge (Jun 3, 2005)

netwraith said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever received that email.  Would you mind sending it to:
> 
> netwraith AT virtual-adepts.com
> 
> ...




No problem; consider it done.


----------

